# Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz



## empty0ne (25. August 2015)

*Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*

Hallo,

das ist mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum, deshalb möchte ich  erst einmal alle recht herzlich Grüßen und mich schon jetzt für alle Mühen und Lösungsansätze bedanken.
Normalerweise findet man auf fast alle Probleme mittlerweile im Internet eine Lösung, doch leider konnte ich mir bei meinem Problem nicht weiterhelfen.



Mein System:

CPU: Intel i7 4770k (gekühlt von einem Prolimatech Armageddon mit 2 x 140mm Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2)
GPU: GTX 970
Mainboard:  Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force
Arbeitsspeicher: 32GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
SSD: 2 x 240GB HyperX 3K
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar Essence ST
PSU: Super Flower Leadex Platinum 550W
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 (belüftet mit 4 x 140mm Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 und 1 x 120mm Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2) 



Mein Problem:

Nachdem ich Windows 10 installiert hatte fing alles an, ob allerdings Windows 10 das Problem ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Wenn ich meinen PC einschalte stürzt dieser immer nach etwa 10 Minuten ab und fährt dann wieder hoch. Erst habe ich vermutet, dass mein Netzteil kaputt ist, deshalb habe ich dieses durch ein Fractal Design NEWTON R3 1000W ersetzt und im Gegenzug mein eigentliches Netzteil im anderen PC eingebaut. Das Resultat war das Gleiche und der andere PC lief mit dem Super Flower tadellos.
Im zweiten Schritt habe ich dann den Arbeitsspeicher unter die Lupe genommen. 1. Versuch Arbeitsspeicher über ein Programm checken lassen - Ergebnis alles ist ok. Dennoch weiterhin die Abstürze, deshalb habe ich dann den Arbeitsspeicher gegen 8GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1600 getauscht und siehe da keie Abstürze mehr, also war für mich klar, dass der Arbeitsspeicher kaputt sein musste - DENKSTE!
Als ich nach zwei Wochen mal im Bios war sah ich, dass der Arbeitsspeicher auf 1333MHz lief, was ich dann sofort behob und ihn auf XMP Profil 1 stellte, d.h. 1600MHz und CL-8. 
Und siehe da die Abstürze kamen wieder.

Was evtl. noch wichtig ist: Die Abstürze kommen egal, ob der PC unter Last oder im idle ist. Die Temperatur steigt unter Prime95 nicht höher als 68° C.



Meine Frage:

Habt ihr schon einmal von einem solchen Problem gehört?
Könnt ihr aus meinen Beobachtungen evtl. eine Lösung des Problems erkennen und mir helfen?



Freundliche Grüße


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*

Einfach mal den automatischen Neustart bei Fehlern deaktivieren  Das sollte das Problem eigentlich schon lösen.

Rechtklicken Sie auf Start und wählen Sie Systemsteuerung.
Klicken Sie nun auf Erweiterte Systemsteuereung.
Wechseln Sie in den Reiter Erweitert und klicken Sie dann unter Starten und Wiederherstellen auf Einstellungen....
Entfernen Sie das Häkchen bei Automatisch Neustart durchführen.
Klicken Sie OK.


----------



## empty0ne (25. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*

Die Antwort kam sehr schnell, vielen Dank.
Allerdings habe ich diese "Lösung" auch schon gefunden, das Häkchen ist entfernt, aber das Problem ist noch da.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*

Nix zu danken dafür sind wir ja da  Versuche das mal als nächstes ....

--> öffne die Konsole (CMD) mit "als Administrator ausführen"
--> gib sfc /scannow ein und harre der Dinge, die da kommen (achte auf das Leerzeichen nach sfc)
Dieser Befehl überprüft deine Systemdateien in c:\Windows und c:\Windows\System32
Werden beschädigte oder sonstwie veränderte Systemdateien gefunden, versucht sfc diese gegen die gleiche Datei aus dem Windows-Verzeichnis Winsxs zu ersetzen.
Am Ende bekommst du kurz eine Erfolgs- oder Mißerfolgsmeldung. Warscheinlich wirst du zum Neustart aufgefordert, weil Systemdateien erst beim Neustart ausgetauscht werden können.


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*

Du weißt aber schon, das 1333 MHz schon DDR3-2666 ist? Kann einfach sein, dass das dein DDR3-2400 nicht mitmacht.


----------



## markus1612 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*

@TE: Das Netzteil, welches du dir gekauft hast ist übrigens schlechter und überdimensionierter als dein altes, welches technisch gut, aber auch schon überdimensioniert war.

@DKK007: Wenn er das 1600er XMP Profil aktiviert, hat der RAM auch 1600MHz.

@TE: Ich denke eher, dass das Problem daher kommt, dass du dein Board voll belegt hat und der IMC der CPU eine höhere Spannung für 2400MHz benötigt.


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*

1600er RAM läuft aber mit 800MHz. Die 1600 kommen durch DoubleDataRate.


----------



## markus1612 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*

Schon klar, aber er kuckt ja im Bios und aktiviert das XMP 1600MHz Profil.

@TE: Wieso nennst du eigentlich ein System, welches gar nicht stimmt, da du selbst sagst, dass du Komponenten ausgetauscht hast?


----------



## empty0ne (25. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*

@nWo-Wolfpac: Das mit der Konsole hat leider nicht geklappt.

@markus1612: Das Fractal Netzteil habe ich aus einem anderen PC und nicht extra gekauft. 
                                 Der PC ist bisher 1,5 Jahre ohne Abstuz/Blue Screen gelaufen. Die Probleme fingen erst mit dem Formatieren und der anschließenden Windows 10 Installation an.
                                 Ich habe nach den Tests wieder alles in den Anfangszustand gebracht, da keine der Komponenten kaputt/fehlerhaft war. Der G.Skill Arbeitsspeicher und das Super Flower Netzteil sind wieder verbaut.


----------



## empty0ne (25. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*



markus1612 schrieb:


> @TE: Ich denke eher, dass das Problem daher kommt, dass du dein Board voll belegt hat und der IMC der CPU eine höhere Spannung für 2400MHz benötigt.



Wie hoch sollte denn die Spannung sein?
Warum sollte der PC so lange stabil laufen und nach 1,5 Jahren damit anfangen?


----------



## ItzD0mi (4. April 2016)

*AW: Windows 10: PC stürzt ab wenn Arbeitsspeicher schneller als 1333MHz*

Hallo Community
Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem RAM allerdings nur unter Last:

Core I5-6600k
MSI Z170A Gaminig M3
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200MHz (im Moment nur 2800)
Windows 10 PRO 64 Bit
...
Wenn der RAM auf 3200MHz läuft stürtzt der PC unter Last mit einem Bluescreen und eine Fehlermeldung, Fehler am RAM, ab.
Auch MemTest giebt bei 3200MHz den Fehler aus, "Problem beim Speichern mehrerer Daten im Arbeitsspeicher"
Das ganze passiert nicht wenn er auf 2800MHz oder weniger getaktet ist!
Vielleicht weiß ja mitlerweile jemand wie man das Problem beheben kann.


----------

